# Lots of photos!



## Horsy (Jun 14, 2007)

Of my beardie! Got a big carried away just then as I redid his enclosure so I thought it was a good time to take photos. I missed the cutest pic of him completely verticle up one of the branches but oh well! Enjoy.










































The heat rock is getting removed because of malfunction warnings and things people have told me of. He's going to hate me for it but I'll just replace it with a basking light.


----------



## Earthling (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice....but we want mooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrre


----------



## Horsy (Jun 14, 2007)

Lol I can't take anymore. My batteries died. Crap camera.


----------



## nickamon (Jun 14, 2007)

Your beardie is very cute!


----------



## Duke (Jun 14, 2007)

Agreed on cuteness.

He looks very happy too.

Is that fake grass stuff easy to clean?


----------



## Horsy (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah I find it easy to clean. Just take it out the back and spray it down the a hose. I then put newspaper in the enclosure until the turf dries. It looks nicer than newspaper.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 15, 2007)

where do you buy that fake turf? i currently use newspaper, but would prefer to change to the turf. eventually sand would be cool, but untill then, i wanna get the green stuff. any help's appreciated.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 15, 2007)

Cute lizzard


----------



## Leigh (Jun 15, 2007)

also, does ur beardy enjoy that bird ladder? i had never thought of that before, but i may try it myself. does he/she ever have trouble crawling along it?


----------



## Duke (Jun 15, 2007)

Yo Leigh! I might have some stuff from my old bird cages that may help you. Will prob need to be disinfected because they were mostly outside birds lol.

Will bring what I can find on Tuesday when I see you next.


----------



## Horsy (Jun 15, 2007)

He's never had problems! Runs and jumps across it like there isn't any holes. He loves to lay on it =D I used it for my snake, who also adored it, but since his passing I decided to put it to more use.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 16, 2007)

cool, thanks duke, ill see you tuesday. as for the fake green stuff, is that the stuff they use in fruit shops? under the fruit? 

if not, then disregard the weirdness, my mum used to work in a fruit shop, i think it was there id seen it.

if yes, would it be safe just to get some from the fruit shop and dissinfect 'really' well?


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 16, 2007)

you can get fake grass from bunnings


----------



## BJC-787 (Jun 16, 2007)

you can also get it from clarke rubber.
it is best to have 2 pieces cut to size so that when one is dirty you take it out and put the second one in and wash the first one.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 16, 2007)

it doesnt fall apart in the wash?

and thanks for the tips, ill go get some methinks


----------



## Duke (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't go putting it in the washing machine!
Just a hose down should do it. Or if you do manage two, hose the dirty one, leave in sun to dry, then repeat the next day.
The drenching/baking/drenching cycle should break up the most stubborn stains.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 17, 2007)

you sound just a little like a housewife for a minute there, Duke...

and i got some freebies form the fruit shop, its not as full and lush as the fake stuff shown, but it should do the job. ill give it a good clean later, but its aparantly fresh cut from the role. nice


----------



## mrs_davo (Jun 17, 2007)

why not have two pieces cut that same size, that way you can rotate them - instead of using newpaper while you are waiting for it to dry.......
Nice looking beardie by the way.....


----------



## michael555 (Jun 17, 2007)

i want a good enclosure like that for my beardie
im jealous


----------



## Horsy (Jun 17, 2007)

Hehe thanks michael =D


----------

